# Granny gown ?



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Since cold weather has shown up and I keep my trailer's thermostat set at 68 degrees, I'm finding I need something quite a bit warmer to wear indoors in the late evenings.

I've been searching the net and have found what is called "granny gowns". Some are made of flannel and do have long sleeves; yet I haven't found any that "snap" up the front, are long (all the way to floor) with long sleeves (past wrists). Neither do they do anything to keep the neck warm.

Thus, I'm thinking I will need to make it myself. Since it has been over 25 yrs since I've bought any material and/or made any clothes, I'm quite a bit out of touch with what type of materials is out there. Thus, I'm posting here in hopes some of you seamstresses can give me some understanding as to what type of material would be *thick and warm and washable. 

*I no longer have patterns either; so will need some idea as to what to get as I don't want it fitted. I want it quite loose.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

NOTE: I posted this in "country forum" before realizing it should be here. Sorry.

__________________


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Most granny gowns are made of flannel. I've never seen one that snaps down the front as they are nightgowns. But you could easily make one that way by just adding 1-1/2" down the front, splitting it, folding the edges under and sew either buttons or snaps. 
Here's a free pattern, but it has a low neck. Which I prefer for sleeping. 
https://greenmomintheburbs.wordpress.com/2009/11/19/easy-flannel-nightgown-pattern/

Here's one that could be easily adapted to a button or snap down:
http://www.easyfreepatterns.com/flannel-nightgown-patterns.html

One other thing, flannel has a tendency to shrink a lot so be sure and wash the fabric before cutting out your pattern.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

You might also consider a flannel lounger like this:
https://www.amazon.com/AmeriMark-AMK056712020LG-Plaid-Flannel-Lounger/dp/B00LEW5LVG/ref=sr_1_1?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1479689705&sr=1-1&nodeID=7147440011&keywords=flannel%2Blounger&refinements=p_89%3AAmeriMark&th=1&psc=1
This one is cheaper than what you could make.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks for trying to help. That last URL looks like what I'm wanting except I would have liked it in a darker-colored plaid. Have no idea what size to get as I know it would shrink and I like my gowns larger than what I actually wear. I'm thinking a size 16 would work after it shrank; yet didn't even see that size in their size charting.

Also,  I cannot purchase anything from Amazon because they won't accept PayPal; and I do not have any credit cards...neither do I want any credit cards.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Here's the link to the Amerimark site -- http://www.amerimark.com/?tabcat=amk&cm_mmc=PaidSearch-_-MSN-_-Brand%3a%20Amerimark-_-Brand%20Terms&media=2Y10946B
Customer Service Phone: 1-855-444-9213

They have the blackwatch plaid which a darker, plus you might want to look at this one: 
http://www.amerimark.com/zip-lounger/059997.html?tabcat=ant

Also, try E-Bay if all you can use is Paypal.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Will do, thanks so much.

Well, they're made right; but I keep my trailer at 68 degrees so I need something rather warm.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Check out The Vermont Country Store web site, they have tons of granny gear. I just got the winter catalog and saw a lot of winter granny gowns.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Your pattern should be sized for your shoulder width. You can always make the sleeves a little wider and gather more, same with the body.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

It looks like I'm going to have to make my own. Now if I can find some of that "synthetic fleece" to work with. I've been looking over the net for it but without luck. 
May need to settle for flannel.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Because of the nap on flannel it is more flammable than a smooth fabric. Be careful around an open flame.

When synthetic burns it melts. It won&#8217;t come off your skin. This is why why knitting for soldiers you are advised to use wool. Synthetic also won&#8217;t &#8216;breathe&#8217;. All around, cotton will be more comfortable, especially if you start sweating.

Wash the fabric first and dry on hot. This will take care of the shrinkage.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Maura you're such a wealth of information, which I always appreciate your sharing.

One question: how do you wash a skein of yarn without ruining it? Can it actually be done? Or maybe in my ignorance about knitting this is a foolish question as I have seen skeins that say the thread is washable even though it shows some wool contents...


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

&#8220;Washable Wool&#8221; has been through a process so that it won&#8217;t shrink. Also, some wool simply does not shrink or felt. Soft wool will shrink and felt. I don&#8217;t know why you would wash a skein of yarn before knitting it: Unravel it (most are center pulls) and wrap the yarn around something so that you end up with an old fashioned skein. Use small pieces to tie the yarn in four places. 

Fill a sink with water and just a tiny dab of soap, stir. Put in skein. Let it soak. Pick it up carefully and fill the sink with water. Soak to rinse. Repeat. Squeeze the water out then roll the skein up in a towel. Press with your hands. Unroll, repeat. Dry by hanging it on a door knob.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

ROFL Looks like it would be easier getting the "washable" wool blend....yes? Wondering now if I can knit myself a gown....


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Washable wool also comes in 100% wool.

Knit yourself a gown. Ha! Ha! I&#8217;d like to see it when done, sometime in two years.

I&#8217;d like to see your flannel gown when you are done. Go for broke, make two.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I posted on your OTHER thread....that "synthetic" fleece is likely what they call "polar fleece". Good and warm for a nightgown, comes in various colors and patterns, and different thicknesses of material. I have used it in the past for a man's shirts when I couldn't find a good flanel. Fellow LOVED the shirts because he could wear them over a t-shirt and didn't have to wear a coat. 

This is the season the stores REALLY get into the fleece and you will have a LOT of choices in material.

Only thing I don't really like about it is that it seems to be VERY prone to static electricity...I HATE getting shocks.

Mon


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

I would be tempted to make the gown out of wool. It will be so much warmer IMO. I like that it doesnt melt so its safe around fires, its warm when wet and its so durable.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I called around here to see what the stores offered and found some "polar fleece". Also found some mohair, which I know is warm.  Now all I need do is find a time to get to town....

I'm thinking of a mohair "vest" to go with a lap blanket. This and the gown should keep me nice and cozy all winter; and if created right, I can even go out doors and tend the animals in it all. ROFL

Darn, if could only wrap my water pipes in all this, I would not even need the furnace (and that terrible oil bill)....ROFL


----------

